# Lucinda September 2008 Confirmed



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I know it's a long way off but I plan to take my Kayak to Lucinda in September 2008.

Has anybody fished from a Kayak in that vicinity? I know the fishing can be bloody awesome up that way.

I think it would be a great trip to take. There is a caravan park called Wanderers close by the water and you can get cabins for a good rate also. A good pub close by with very reasonably priced food, especially on a sunday arvo when they have a BBQ buffet. MMMMmmmmMMMMMMMM Great Beer drinking weather also.

I was up there in August and could only fish from the Jetty. Even from the Jetty people catch huge Barra, Spanish Mackeral, Big Muthu Fingermark, trevally ,Jewies, Queenies, Big Jacks........you name it. I have seen all these fish caught from the jetty in the 3 trips I have been. Only stayed once. The other times I was just passing through! :shock:

While I was there blokes were coming back in their tinnies with big Bastard Spaniards, and Golden Trevally and much much more. And the fishing wasn't even considered to be good at the time.

The freezer at the caravan park was chockers with big fish carcasses. I couldn't believe my eyes. :shock: Unfortunately for me I was unable to get out on any boat of any description at all. 

I reckon a bunch of Kayak Fishos would go bloody well fishing up there.

I know it's a fair hike but it is worth it. Nice and peaceful place to unwind, relax and fish. Even my Missus loved staying there.

Just thinking about it gets me excited. I can't wait until next year.

So, have I sold the place to anyone? 

Who's up for it?????


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I've stayed at the caravan park and fished the creeks at Lucinda, from a tinny. I wouldn't go kayaking in the surrounding creeks because of the croc factor. Great fishing though.
Geoff


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I mean Kayak fishing in the Actual Hinchinbrook Channel and ocean. You don't get many Crocs venture out into the ocean.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Zone, I'll be yak fishing the area in the coming weeks. Given it's about the same time of the year that you intend to visit, the recon info might be valuable to you. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks 5thofnovember, I actualy rang the caravan park up there today and they said the weather has been great. The full on wet season doesn't start until Feb-March.

Let me know exactly where you fish and what you catch.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Zone said:


> The full on wet season doesn't start until Feb-March.


zone: i have heard that one before, when working in port douglas in late december the wet season had truly started, i was serving these french tourists how were very exicted about all the stuff they were going to do in the next couple of weeks. when i queried "what about the rain" they said it would be ok since the wet season was going to stop next week......

when i asked how they knew the rain was going to stop next week, they happily replied that is what the travel agent said back in france......i couldn't help myself...i just laughed......when they look back at me with puzzled looks, i explained that the wet season generally starts in december and ends in march......

no longer happy tourists, at this stage........

although the rain did stop on the odd day.....we basically got rain (read monsoonal downpour) every arvo

now that the seasons seem to be a little stuffed up, our last wet season up this way was what it used to be like, and was the first decent season for 8 - 9 years......

october and november are generally the best months, the water is warm, the days sunny and winds dropping, december will start to get wet......

and best of all the barra are biting

as for crocs in the channel, i was told by locals that channel is a poplular place for them since it is sheltered. personally i was only catching hammerhead sharks off the beach and some catfish


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

NO worries Astro. I'm planning on a trip up to Lucinda September 2008 so all should be good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

11 Months to go! Wohoo!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i wouldnt be yaking anywhere up there, 
asking for troublpaddling around hinchi, full of crocks mate, 
your better off hiring a tinny and if you can get a guide in the first day or two, they will put you onto the fish and show you how to find/catch them.
you can then go and do it yourself with a hired tinny,

good luck, sure to be a great trip,


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

What about all the people that do recreational Kayaking around Hinchinbrook Island?

As a matter of interest what is the latest count of people taken by Crocs and Sharks from Kayaks????? 8)


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the stats on people taken by crocs and sharks is interesting. Some people say that you have more chance of dying in the car on the way to the boat ramp. However I wonder given that there may be a few billion car trips every year and a very small number of yak trips each year. That said, since I am not aware of anyone being taken out a yak, you can't really calculate the probability yet.

I would not kayak around Hinchenbrook island. The inner side is possibly some of the best croc habitat on the east coast. It just isn't safe.

Slide


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Then would it be safe to say it isn't safe to snorkel around Hinchinbrook Island also? I know hundreds of tourists do it every year.



> The inner side is possibly some of the best croc habitat on the east coast.


I'm not talking about Kayak fishing around the smaller river and creeks.

The map below shows my planned Yak launch spot and path. The faint line below it is the Lucinda sugar jetty which is 5.7km long. People go out to the end of it chasing Spanish Mackerel etc.

I would paddle over towards the sandy beaches showing on Hinchinbrook Island also.

I wouldn't however Kayak into that creek or deep up into the channel on the 'inner side' you mention.










This page has a little info regarding the type of fishing available.

http://www.queenslandholidays.com.au/th ... /index.cfm


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I have confirmed my Lucinda holiday and fishing trip for September 2008.

Booked and confirmed and staying in a cabin at the Lucinda caravan park.

Staying for the entire month of September.

Spoke to a friend of mine who owns the local tackle shop at Halifax and he informed me that that around Sept to Oct are best for the type of fishing I plan on doing.

I'll also have my Stealth Drive Electric motor by then for trolling longer distances.

Plenty of time now to plan ahead for everything.

It's good to have something like this to really look forward to.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

You'll be pretty safe from crocs out there. I was mainly referring to chasing barra and jacks around the mangroves. I sure as hell wouldn't do that. I have also fished the jetty. Spent most of my time getting smashed by fish on the pylons. Kept upgrading line until I finally caught something. It took 80 lb handlines to do the trick. Watch your tides, it really rips through there. I found there was usually only an hour or so around the changes that was fishable. As you probably know, a single throw of a cast net off the boat ramp at the base of the jetty ussually results in a net full of herring.

I hope you have intrnet access up there cause I am sure you'll have some awesome reports for us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm hoping the Stealth Drive Electric outboard will help me battle the currents.

When I spoke to a friend of mine he told me that there are a bunch of people who do Kayak fishing up that way from time to time.

Last year was pretty tough as it was just too cold but the Spanish Mackerel really fired in September last year.
I was there in August last year and the fishing was tough (I fished off the jetty) and it was even tough some days getting bait. Some days you would throw the cast net for an hour and get nothing, other days you would get a full net with one cast.
Its's gonna be good and I can't wait.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Zone,

It's a top area to fish all right. I have fished with Al Goodwin, Crackajack Fishing Charters a couple of times and had a ball on the barra, jacks etc. I also used to work/live in Townsville and hit the area a bit. I've seen plenty of crocs around there over that period - both in & around the inlets and around Hinch Is. Crocs DO move around the eastern side of the Island. Not a place I'd be yakking myself.

Good luck,

Pete


----------

